# Audi RS4 - Full Paint Correction, Detail + G Techniq by KDS



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Earlier this year, after a week away at center parcs, the car sustained pollen damage, mainly to the bonnet and roof. It ended up covered in quite a thick layer of pollen all over in that week in the forest, and when washed off, the car was covered in tiny flecks that had etched the surface. 










The car was already coated in gTechniq crystal serum and EXO by the previous owner of the car, so I contacted GTechniq and ended up in contact with their MD, Rob. He suggested a few things; I tried claying. I tried a light polish. I then tried a heavier polish. There was a marginal improvement, but not much.

There was nothing else for it, I had to book in for a professional to machine polish the car. There was no doubt where to look; KDS detailing already knew the car, and have an enviable reputation.

Although I wasn't covered by the original GTechniq guarantee (not transferrable),Rob kindly contributed towards the work

I'm told I was very fortunate that they were so busy that Mr KDS himself, Kelly, was drafted in to polish my car. :thumb:

I went for a gold paint correction package (15 stage wash, clay, engine bay clean and detail, interior clean and detail, wheels off to clean and coat in wheel armour, 2-3 stage machine polish), plus reapplication of GTechniq crystal serum and EXO. Rob at GTechniq sent over a batch of their latest formulation of EXO which is supposed to be more durable and less prone to water spotting than v2.

The results speak for themselves. The car looked incredible under their spotlights when I went to collect!

I'd apologise for all the pics, but who am I kidding, I'm not even sorry haha...thrilled with the results. Pollen marks gone, and the car looks better than I could imagine a 9 year old nearly 100k motor could look.

Many thanks to Jay, Kelly and team at KDS, and Rob at Gtechniq.

Zillions of pics to follow....

DSC_0896 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0897 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0899 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0901 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0908 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0910 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0915 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0916 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0919 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0930 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0935 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0952 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_1003 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_1001 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

Need more coolant!

DSC_0998 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0001 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0991 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0988 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0985 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0983 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0982 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0979 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0974 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0972 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0971 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0966 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0962 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr

DSC_0895 by Faisal Javaid, on Flickr


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow that does loom stunning. You must be chuffed that they managed to sort your issues to such a high standard.

Love whats been done to the interior of this car.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

that looks great


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

That is a very sexy car No 1 on the lottery win


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Stunning stunning stunning!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mouth wateringly glossy, stunning finish and a beautiful car.


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

Lovely car, looking gorgeous :thumb:


So Gtechniq Crystal Serum & EXO must not be all they're cracked up to be if they can't withstand pollen. 



Cheers.


----------



## AJO (Mar 12, 2006)

What a stunning car! 

Who did the interior?


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Absolutely stunning mate! That is better than it would of been new, superb car and finish


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

What sort of miles is the car on? It looks grand


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Great result.Did you said latest version of EXO which stand better against waterspot?
ExoV3??


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks very much for the comments all!

In answer to the questions:

The interior was done by plush automotive, actually before I owned the car. 3/4 charcoal alcantara, 1/4 leather, TT RS wheel, alcantara headliner.

The car is currently on 98k miles, but has been extremely well looked after by all owners. At least 3 of us RS enthusiasts and members of the RS246 forum.

Yes indeed, a brand new version of EXO. I believe it's not commercially available yet. KDS have been testing it and have good things to say about it's performance, but said its a royal pain in the...arms...to apply!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Well for a car knocking on 100k that's testimony to how well it's been looked after by you and previous owners


----------



## reks (May 17, 2016)

Nice car,great result 👍


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh how the neighbours laughed at me!

Not much more than a week after KDS's superb job on my car, and it's absolutely filthy!

Well, it was for good reason, a 900 mile round trip, plus about 250 miles away driving some fantastic roads in sunny Scotland!

The result:























































Time to get to work! I had dry weather, just over an hour to spare, and a box of goodies from gtechniq:










I started with the wheels. Before:










Gave them a spray of gTechniq W6:










Perhaps an odd way to do things, but after the wheel cleaner has had a couple of minutes, I like to spray just the wheels with snowfoam (bilt hamber)










Now, if it was just a light clean, I could probably just jet wash off, but this time I had to agitate first. 1" brush..










Wheels ready to be pressure washed:










And then after pressure washing, looking more like it!










Time to snowfoam the whole car now










I've got to say I was really pleased with the gTechniq wash mitt. Hold so much water! Much more than my previous lambswool mitt.










After hand washing the car with 2 buckets, g-wash and the gTechniq mitt:










Time to break out the gTechniq drying cloths. I got 2, as per Rob Earle's advice (gTechniq MD). They are really lightweight and supposedly draw water through their surface layer into the core of the towel. They were much thinner and lighter than I'd expected, which didn't fill me with confidence...but I was mistaken! They really do the job!










After drying the car easier and more thoroughly than I'd ever done previously with any of my vast collection of microfibre towels, I decided to put another of Rob's tips into action. He said on email that the finish can look a little dull if there are minor amounts of water left behind, dried on the surface. A way to get round this is by giving the car a quick once over with quick detailer.










And the final result.

In your face neighbours at no 13!!!































































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Just stunning mate


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow what a finish

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Car looks superb! Wouldn't expect anything less from the guys at KDS!


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

A few pics from the first show since the paint correction; Wings and Wheels. I had a few comments from people on the paint finish 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

can i ask what wheel sizes and offsets they are ? also are those mats standard?


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

What a machine!


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Very very nice. Just need to get that roof box painted black now!


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

nicks16v said:


> can i ask what wheel sizes and offsets they are ? also are those mats standard?


Sure.

They're OEM Audi speedlines originally from a Q7. 20x10", 5x130, ET44. I have 15mm adapters on to get them to fit on the RS4 (which is 5x112 with a smaller centre bore); so effective offset same as OEM at ET29.

Tyres are 255/30/20

The mats were bought from eBay from a seller that is also on the RS246 forum. Let me know if you're interested and I'll look up the details.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

acprc said:


> Very very nice. Just need to get that roof box painted black now!


Thanks! I actually bought a titanium coloured box deliberately, to match the wheels and mirrors!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryans day (May 10, 2013)

Stunning motor fella,can I ask what colour wheels they are?I've similar wheels on a black car also and quite like that colour.tnx


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow stuning looking car fella and love the finish on the paint


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

ryans day said:


> Stunning motor fella,can I ask what colour wheels they are?I've similar wheels on a black car also and quite like that colour.tnx


Thanks guys.

They're painted in the OEM Audi titanium colour, paint code L8AU

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

It's been a while since I updated this...the roofbox is off the car, the wheels have changed, it has a carbon fibre rear valance/diffuser, new headlight lenses, and most recently a full front end respray (due to stone chips, a small patch of corrosion on the aluminium bonnet, and a small split in the bumper)

(Apologies for multiple posts, Tapatalk keeps crashing!)

1/3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Due to the corrosion and a previous repair, the bodyshop thought it best to take the bonnet back down to metal. Looks pretty cool...










First stage of primer










Wings prepped as well, and second stage of primer










Bumper repaired and prepped



















Out of paint - still needed polishing and putting back together










2/3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

All done!

Very happy with the results. They even sorted the bonnet to bumper gap (it's almost impossible to get the bumper back on where it's meant to go, so you see lots of RS4's with a massive bumper - bonnet gap)














































Next up, PPF in a couple of weeks 

3/3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Really Nice RS6. 

Love the work that you have put into it too.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cracking motor!!! Love it!


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Love the int, fab seats and that headlining. Wow


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks guys

Yeah I really got lucky with the interior- the previous owner had it done at Plush. I believe he originally was just looking for a repair to a ripped bolster - but then decided on a full retrim! Luckily he had good taste and didn't go for anything lairy. The alcantara and leather is subtle enough that some people think it's OEM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

The very expensive clingfilm (xpel PPF) is now on. Full front end done and can barely tell it's there! Seems just as glossy as the rest of the car

Thanks to venom wraps



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Stunning car mate.

I am also thinking of taking my car to KDS for rear bumper to be resprayed. I guess you are happy with their work?


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

dal84 said:


> Stunning car mate.
> 
> I am also thinking of taking my car to KDS for rear bumper to be resprayed. I guess you are happy with their work?


Thanks mate.

Yes very happy with KDS' work on the paint correction and GTechniq application. However their painting prices are bonkers. Last time I checked £750+ Vat per bumper.

Not far off what I paid for the full front end to be repainted by C&P panelcraft - an Audi approved bodyshop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

How much!

Jeez at that price I may have to look elsewhere.

Also, are they pressed metal number plates? I have just ordered a pair, have you had any trouble with the police with them?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

dal84 said:


> Also, are they pressed metal number plates? I have just ordered a pair, have you had any trouble with the police with them?


As long as they follow the rules (correct font and spacing, correct colours, retro-reflective) they will be fine.

Many metal plates do not follow the rules but "being made of metal" is not a problem per se.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Yep, as steelghost has said

I did have German pressed plates on a previous car (I.e. German font). Police can read fine on ANPR, but I still got a fine. I've also had a tinted front plate - fine for that one too haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Steelghost and FJ1000

I bought them from a guy on ebay who came recommended on here. Everything on site says they are legal, so hopefully no problems with the police :thumb:


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

dal84 said:


> Thanks Steelghost and FJ1000
> 
> I bought them from a guy on ebay who came recommended on here. Everything on site says they are legal, so hopefully no problems with the police :thumb:


I have got several pressed plates off europl8r on eBay, all good quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

That's a lovely motor. Always appreciate a nice Audi that's been looked after.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Not bad beading on the film this morning I thought (the car's dirty)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Love the alcantara retrim, really makes the car.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

monster love it


----------

